# HAM radio vs Satellite phone



## ManFish

I'm wondering if anyone has a HAM radio to communicate with land? My buddy and I are trying to figure out the best way to communicate with our family in the case of emergency as a backup. After a scare we had 60 miles offshore, we tried to contact the Coast Guard with no luck. Does anyone have a HAM radio and know the distances that one would cover or any other ideas, such as a Satellite phone?

Thanks


----------



## Tuna Man

If you can pick this up for about $100.00-$150.00 it won't be a bad deal.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Kenwood-TH-75A-Dual-Band-FM-Transceiver.--Mint!_W0QQitemZ300317479360QQcmdZViewItemQQimsxZ20090525?IMSfp=TL090525144001r4434


----------



## Chris Couture

If you don't have a HAM license, you would want to go with SSB (if you with the radio route). You will need a FCC license to operate the SSB but it's easy to get and doesn't require near the knowledge as becoming a HAM operator. I'm sure some of the charter boat captains can go into more details about them if you are interested in going that route.



What size boat do you have? The reason I ask is because you would want an auto tuner and at least an 18 foot antenna to make it work well. For the best results, you are also doing to want to install a ground plate on your boat and ground the SSB to the water so you get a good "ground plane".



Satellite phones (talking about hand helds here) work OK... From my experience, you can use them about 70% of the time and the other 30% there is no signal.



With that being said, have you had your VHF and antenna tested (SWR's and all the good stuff)? Did you try your second VHF which has it's own antenna? (being sarcastic here of course but I believe everyone should have two completely separate VHF systems on their boats!)



I assume you called for the Coast Guard and got no reply (from anyone)? Do you do a "radio check" every time you leave to make sure your VHF is working and ask "What's your 20" to make sure it's not your buddy on the boat next to you? 



Surly someone would have heard a call "Coast Guard Station Alabama, this is the fishing vessel "ManFish", do you copy" and offer to relay for you if your VHF was working correctly. If you were only calling for Coast Guard Station Pensacola, that wouldn't matter because Alabama will usually respond if they don't hear Pensacola respond. I say this because Alabama seems (based on experience a few years back) to have a stronger VHF system that can receive and transmit better.



Anyway, back to your question. I would have as many forms of communication as possible if I was venturing out more than 50 miles. I have 3 VHF's one being a hand held and the other two with their own separate antennas wired to seperate batteries and a SSB. I usually fish with someone who has a Sat phone and the EPIRB is always there as well.


----------



## Chris Couture

P.S. As far as distance, there is not a way to answer that question. There are too many factors to consider and the distance you can get with a SSB will vary based on weather, cloud cover, the ground plane, the skip you get and so on.


----------



## flrockytop

> *ManFish (5/27/2009)*I'm wondering if anyone has a HAM radio to communicate with land? My buddy and I are trying to figure out the best way to communicate with our family in the case of emergency as a backup. After a scare we had 60 miles offshore, we tried to contact the Coast Guard with no luck. Does anyone have a HAM radio and know the distances that one would cover or any other ideas, such as a Satellite phone?
> 
> Thanks





> *ManFish (5/27/2009)*I'm wondering if anyone has a HAM radio to communicate with land? My buddy and I are trying to figure out the best way to communicate with our family in the case of emergency as a backup. After a scare we had 60 miles offshore, we tried to contact the Coast Guard with no luck. Does anyone have a HAM radio and know the distances that one would cover or any other ideas, such as a Satellite phone?
> 
> Thanks[/quote
> 
> If you have a HAM license,no problem.I use a tuner and a regular 9 foot whip antenna. (98% of thr time you can talk to someone. They may be 500 miles or 1000 mikes away but you can talk to someone. Unless the band is really dead. And this can happen.
> 
> I now carry a SPOT tracker. This is the greattest thing since sliced bread, I just took my 22 foot boat from Pensacola to Brownsville, Tx. I was gone 30 days. My friends and family could track me the entire trip. If I had sent a Help msg they would have sent Sea Tow. I sent a 911 msg then the Coast Guard would have been put into service. At the end of everyday. I would send an OK message. They knew all was well and could go to the GOOGLE map and see exactly where I was. Just like them being there. Pretty cool.
> 
> We will spend at least $500 for a nice rod a reel and this is just to catch a few fish. For about $150 you can get one of these trackers. It just depends on how much you think you or your buddy's life is worth. I figure that if you were in a situation and needed help and someone cameby with one of the things you would even trade a 50K boat for one. I figure I can save a little money and buy one before I go. There have been too many times already this year that a few dollars whould have saved several lives. For all of these people the cost would have been pocket change. I am a dealer for the SPOT but you can get one at West Marine for the same price that can get one. I have an extra if anyone would want to try one out. give me a PM.


----------



## msubdawg

I agree. The SPOT is a reliable and affordable way to communicate when you are out of cell phone range. This link was emailed to my family letting them know we were ok, while we were fishing the Swingle Rig 60+ miles off of the AL coast. http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&geocode=&q=29.402,-87.5941&ie=UTF8&z=12&om=1 I had a friend buy one before he sailed his 30 ft sail boat from Houston to Mobile. We were able to track his progress all week. Also, Bass Pro Shops has a $50 mail in rebate this month.


----------



## MSViking

I have used a handheld satelllite phone for years. Started with Globalstar and switched to Iridium about 4 years ago. No exageration, Globastar is WORTHLESS! Total joke as far a getting a signal. Iridium is the total oppisite. I get a signal 100% of the time and I test it often. It has never, never failed to get thru on first try. Satellite conversations can be a little bit of a pain with the time delay, but works fine. I use a magnetic mount puck antenna that I attach to my T top roof and then put the handheld in my electronics box.This keeps me out of the wind, when I use it. I also haveit packed in a waterproof Pelican case in the event of bad weather. I use simple text messages sent to my wife to keep her updated and she does the same back. In the event that I want more detailed weather data from land or to report a big fish I just call. Iridium is pricey, but it works.

MScontender


----------



## oldflathead

As an old Ham radio operator, KA6WPG, I am familiar with the radios and would be happy to demo mine. I used it for most all of my comm since we left SoCal in 1988. There are ham nets all over the world, plus land based operators who provide free e mail access.

I do not think it would be your best choice for a smaller boat.. As Chris stated, they are complex. As far as range is concerned, I have talked to Hams in Egypt, Australia and off the coast of South Africa from my boat at my dock in Bayou Chico.

I love the Ham radio world.

Tom Vandiver


----------



## straycat

I have an iridium satelite phone, I hunt and fish all over, and never not had a signal. Now I will have to admit it is a little pricy.

Straycat


----------



## TURTLE

I use a system that a guy from Boaters worls suggested and it has worked great for me and it was cheap.I bought a signal/reciever booster for my cell phone which says it increases the range of operation away from towers by 500%.I haven't tried it past 78 miles but it worked at that range very well.

The way I have it hooked up is with a bluetooth unit that is mounted on my dash that is water proof and looks just like the mic on your radio but has numbers to dial with, and it works just like a blue tooth ear piece as far as the connection with an phone.I put my phone safely in the dry box and use the mic from then on.

Like I said I have only been 78 miles out , I can't tell you how far past that it works.But I'm not going farther out then that on my boat anyway.


----------



## ManFish

Thanks for all your responses. I think I will look into getting the spot for now....


----------



## TunAddiction

oldflathead said:


> As an old Ham radio operator, KA6WPG, I am familiar with the radios and would be happy to demo mine. I used it for most all of my comm since we left SoCal in 1988. There are ham nets all over the world, plus land based operators who provide free e mail access.
> 
> I do not think it would be your best choice for a smaller boat.. As Chris stated, they are complex. As far as range is concerned, I have talked to Hams in Egypt, Australia and off the coast of South Africa from my boat at my dock in Bayou Chico.
> 
> I love the Ham radio world.
> 
> Tom Vandiver


I was hopeing to get some advice regarding a solution that will enable me to communicate between land and sea, no more than 80 miles as the crows fly. I originally thought about installing a marine radio at my home however I do not want to abuse those marine channels with inland transmissions. Any advice you can offer will be greatly appreciated. I own a small boat (26') and would like to communicate with my family at home. Will need a radio for my boat as well as at home. Where should I start, what technology or method would be the most reasonable?

Thanks in advance. Bill


----------



## JoeyWelch

TURTLE said:


> I use a system that a guy from Boaters worls suggested and it has worked great for me and it was cheap.I bought a signal/reciever booster for my cell phone which says it increases the range of operation away from towers by 500%.I haven't tried it past 78 miles but it worked at that range very well.
> 
> The way I have it hooked up is with a bluetooth unit that is mounted on my dash that is water proof and looks just like the mic on your radio but has numbers to dial with, and it works just like a blue tooth ear piece as far as the connection with an phone.I put my phone safely in the dry box and use the mic from then on.
> 
> Like I said I have only been 78 miles out , I can't tell you how far past that it works.But I'm not going farther out then that on my boat anyway.



Turtle I'm not familiar with this booster. How much did it cost? Could you give me a link so I can look into it. Sounds like something I may want.


----------



## oldflathead

*Two way comm*



TunAddiction said:


> I was hopeing to get some advice regarding a solution that will enable me to communicate between land and sea, no more than 80 miles as the crows fly. I originally thought about installing a marine radio at my home however I do not want to abuse those marine channels with inland transmissions. Any advice you can offer will be greatly appreciated. I own a small boat (26') and would like to communicate with my family at home. Will need a radio for my boat as well as at home. Where should I start, what technology or method would be the most reasonable?
> 
> Thanks in advance. Bill


Hi Bill,
I notice you hail from Orange,CA. I worked for Anaheim FD 29 years, retired in 1988.
For communications 80 miles out, without major antennas, tuners, transceivers, etc. Sat phone is the way to go. $$$, but simple and fairly reliable.
Marine VHF radios are not allowed to be used on land without special licenses. Plus their range is about 25 miles at BEST.
HAM radio is a world all it's own. It is worldwide, requires a license from the FCC, and transceiver, about $1,000, tuner about $500, antenna $150, ground plane bonding etc.
SSB uses similar frequencies and is used commercially worldwide, by ships, costs about the same as HAM.
Drop me an e mail if I can help [email protected] 
Tom


----------



## MrFish

jlw1972 said:


> Turtle I'm not familiar with this booster. How much did it cost? Could you give me a link so I can look into it. Sounds like something I may want.


I'm curious about this too.


----------



## my3nme

bump


----------



## Diesel

Chris Couture said:


> Surly someone would have heard a call "Coast Guard Station Alabama, this is the fishing vessel "ManFish", do you copy" and offer to relay for you if your VHF was working correctly. If you were only calling for Coast Guard Station Pensacola, that wouldn't matter because Alabama will usually respond if they don't hear Pensacola respond. I say this because Alabama seems (based on experience a few years back) to have a stronger VHF system that can receive and transmit


Group Mobile based at Brookley field is the largest Group in the CG, basically responsible for the entire Gulf, especially drug interdiction. That is why that is the case.


----------



## The Barb

Interested in the booster too,anyone got info,cost?


----------



## Head Kned

I went through the same thing you did a few months ago. I ended up getting a spot, it works good. But i decided to also get an Inmarsat iSatphone pro. I used it on my last trip out, we were well over 80 miles from Venice and about 160 from the Panhandle. It worked great. I paid right at $600 and pay $20 a month for 10 minutes, but they roll over, i fish maybe once or twice a month so i will end up with a bank of minutes. I got it from allroadsat.com.


----------



## skipperbrown

I would think a $600 used ham rig, with an onboard tuner and a 9 to 12' loaded whip would work quite well at any range in the Gulf. You might have to fiddle with which band to use, but I'd think 10 and/or 40 meters would work. You will need a radio and antenna at each location and know when a conversation is expected, but it would be cheaper in the long run. All operators will need to be licensed. Mariners have been relying on ham radios for years. Ham radio is a great hobby and when the shtf, it may be our only effective communication method.


----------



## DLo

http://www.abc-comm.com/HAMSTICKS_ANTENNAS.htm

Hamsticks work great for mobile application, they're about 20 bucks each and if you corrdinate with your base station on what frequency to use on each band you can eliminate the need for a tuner. I think a 6m(meter), 10m, 20m, 40m and 75m would just about cover all that you would need. Plus on 20m they run maritime mobile nets and traffic during most daylight hours and will forward messages if you need it. Good luck.


----------

